# Surf Sinkers



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a sinker mold for surf sinkers? I want to make 6oz to 10oz sinkers with the stainless steel/brass legs. I've gone the DIY route with the pipe and drill holes for the wire and then fill it with lead, but want to make some nicer/professional (off the shelf looking) ones that are not encased in a pipe. 

Thanks

G-Man


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

A quick look around showed this.
http://www.barlowstackle.com/Do-It-Claw-Sinker-Molds-P304.aspx
You might be able to modify an existing mold, just be careful, hot lead is not something you want to spill.


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Might try FTU. I think I saw some sinker molds in there when I was browsing around there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*egg mold*

i use 1/2 of a plastic easter egg to make several molds in fine dirt then twist the wire, pour the lead, use pliers to hold the twisted wire and lower into hot lead. it will set up in1-2 sec. if you took metal shop in junior high, you will remember how to make the dirt mold. i used a fruit cake pan with the bottom cut out. it takes trial and error to find out how much lead to put in each depression to get the weight you want. good luck.oh yeah, use stripped copper wire for the eye and prongs


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

U can also take a weight u already have and make a mold in bondo, mix up the bondo and use the weight to make several molds and like above pour the lead and insert the wire.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

I had a bank sinker mold lying around the house and just experimented a bit and got some made. They work fine, used them this past weekend.

Blacktip Shark


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

2cool!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

rlw said:


> U can also take a weight u already have and make a mold in bondo, mix up the bondo and use the weight to make several molds and like above pour the lead and insert the wire.


X2. Bondo is a miracle.


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

4 way tire iron works


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Build the following yourself or if you don't have the tools you can go to a machine shop have them drill a hole the size you want in a block of aluminum. Then have the block cut in half length wise and you end up with a nice mold.

C-Clamp two pieces together then add wire, pour lead, let cool, remove c-clamp, tap lightly with hammer and done.

I've been using this type of mold for over thirty years and works great.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

This is how I make them. Cut 1/2 in conduit into approximately 2in sections. Drill holes about 1/4 in from end (4). I used stainless welding wire put through holes and cut to desired length, bend wire in tube to prevent spinning. Then make your loop with small hooks on the end to catch on crosswires. Stand up in sand and fill. You can adjust length of conduit to change weight.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Forgot to say I just leave the conduit on.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

I've made many a surf weight by clamping two 2x4's together, using a forstner bit & drilling between them, put stripped copper in, pour lead remove clamp. Each hole is good for about 5 castings before it gets too charred.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

all of these idea's are great. just goes to show what can be done with a little ingenuity and scrap. by the way. you can get a lot of lead from old tire weights at tire stores, if they'll let you have it.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

smooth move said:


> i use 1/2 of a plastic easter egg to make several molds in fine dirt then twist the wire, pour the lead, use pliers to hold the twisted wire and lower into hot lead. it will set up in1-2 sec. if you took metal shop in junior high, you will remember how to make the dirt mold. i used a fruit cake pan with the bottom cut out. it takes trial and error to find out how much lead to put in each depression to get the weight you want. good luck.oh yeah, use stripped copper wire for the eye and prongs


I have made hundeds of them in this way,,,I used wet/damp sand tho...just used an egg to press the shape into the sand and the lead and wire .


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Blacktip Shark said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a sinker mold for surf sinkers? I want to make 6oz to 10oz sinkers with the stainless steel/brass legs. I've gone the DIY route with the pipe and drill holes for the wire and then fill it with lead, but want to make some nicer/professional (off the shelf looking) ones that are not encased in a pipe.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> G-Man


I saw exactly what you're looking for at Gander Mountain in Beaumont. They were in a back clearance room behind all the reels. Just ask one of the workers there and they should be able to help you out. they had molds for pyramid sinkers and Egg weights. ( and they were on clearance haa)


----------

